

Anyone else dislike the go lang? - wangii

i consider myself an computer language collector. i learn languages quickly and enjoy them. from prolog to erlang to lua to scala. ok, here is the thing, i dislike (or hate) Go, the not so new toy from google, even more than C++. anyone else feels it distasteful, or I am just too old for new things (which is what i'm really worried about)
======
sc68cal
I don't see any discussion about _why_ you dislike the language. Please
elaborate.

~~~
wangii
it's exactly the point annoys me. i don't see anything tech-wise bad. just
don't feel right. that's also why i ask if anyone else feel the same way.

------
jordandanford
I've been experimenting with Go, and I feel like you're expecting something
different than what it's supposed to be. In my opinion, one of its strengths
is its simplicity – it may not always be elegant, but it's consistent and
readable, and there's usually one obvious way to do things (similar to
Python). For some areas of programming, it strikes a nice balance between
performance (native compilation) and usability (garbage collection,
concurrency, etc.) for making fast, reliable software. Spend more time with
Scala if you want a large, fancy language.

~~~
wangii
yes, you are probably right. i expect any new language to have something
ambitious, pronounces unique point of view regarding computing problems. e.g.
"everything is a process" Joe Armstrong preaches. maybe Go is too much about
performance, refuses to make any bold statement.

~~~
jordandanford
It doesn't need to make a bold statement, it's about being small and well-
designed. Performance wise, C++ is still far ahead, but Go is substantially
easier to use.

